# Yikes! Mold In The Freezer.



## 5happycampers (Jan 24, 2007)

I just went out to our 23RS (which was very well cleaned before winter by my borderline OCD husband







) to grab a sleeping bag and noticed that some black mold was growing in the floor of our freezer. I immediately ran for the Clorox Cleanup and proceeded to eradicate the offender to the best of my ability. 
Does anyone have any other suggestions, or have I done all I can?

Note that the freezer was clean and doors (frig and freezer) were both standing open.

Thanks


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Not quite sure what to tell you - the only time I've ever had mold problems was when I left the doors closed


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

We had it happen once. We came home from camping and emptied and cleaned the fridge. I took it back to the storage lot and the next time we used it there was mold. I was thinking that it was from it still being cold with some moisture in there. I now clean it out and if it is still cold, make sure it stays open for a little while (or that it is completely dry).


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

All I can say is you missed something but you got it taken care of and it is not the end of the world.

Maybe it was more humid in your trailer then you thought it was while in storage. May want to try Damp-Rid or if you have power plug in a de-humidifier.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We clean ours out and dry it with paper towels, leave the door open, and every time I visit the storage place, I wipe it down with cleaner. Here is S. Texas, we have mold flying around like snow!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

With both doors open I struggle to understand how the mold grew in there? Was there any liquid on bottom?


----------



## 5happycampers (Jan 24, 2007)

There was no moisture that I was aware of. However, it has been a very mild winter here in PA and it may have been more humid than we realized. I think if I keep checking, with clorox at the ready, things should be fine. Especially now that it REALLY feels like January (low of 8 degrees last night)-- Not much moisture in the air now.

Thanks to all.


----------

